#ubuntu-cy 2019-11-07
<obfs4[m]> theodotos you don't have to use USB drive for /boot partition
<obfs4[m]> you can encrpyt /boot partition
#ubuntu-cy 2019-11-08
<theodotos[m]> obfs4: yes but you still need a USB to unlock boot and root, right?
#ubuntu-cy 2019-11-10
<obfs4[m]> yes
